# Moving to Sharjah



## Munny (Sep 28, 2014)

Hello people!

I am looking to move to the UAE in January 2015, My visa applications have been submitted and accepted.

I would really appreciate any advice or recommendations on leasing for places to live, Car hire etc....

Thanks

Munny


----------



## oilker (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm in the same boat, aiming for Jan 2015


----------



## piluooo (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi, 

This is a great site. 
I hope the wonderful expat community can help my wife and I make a very big decision.

My queries are:

1.	What are the minimum monthly rentals for a 2 bedroom fully furnished apartment in Sharjah?
2.	How much would I expect to be spending per month on utilities on average (water, electricity, etc...)
3.	What is the average time of commute between Sharjah and Dubai?
4.	Does the commute between Sharjah and Dubai also involve paying of any toll taxes? 

Moderators / veterans may please revert.

Thanks in advance.

Regards


----------



## piluooo (Jan 3, 2015)

piluooo said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is a great site.
> I hope the wonderful expat community can help my wife and I make a very big decision.
> ...


Any advise.


----------



## bash108 (Dec 6, 2016)

Came across your message from 2014. I would be very interested in your experience in Sharjah and the chance to pick your brains.

I am considering moving there for a teaching post.


----------



## bash108 (Dec 6, 2016)

Came across your message from 2014. I would be very interested in your experience in Sharjah and the chance to pick your brains.

I am considering moving there for a teaching post.


----------

